# Wade Saddle Recommendations?



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello out there! 

Wow, been awhile since I've visited the forum. Glad to see things are up and running as smooth and great as the always have!

We'll jump right too it then! *I am looking to purchase a "Wade" Saddle.* I'm looking for something probably in the mid-upper grade. The last couple summers I have been spending a lot of time in the saddle (anywhere from 2-9 hrs a day, 5-6 days a week). They fit a lot of our horses nicely, I like the higher seat back and buck rolls, and just the overall integrity of them. (Which I guess all depends on how the saddle is made, but a cheap one is probably built better than what I'm riding in now.) 

Ideally I'd like to find one locally that I could actually check out before pulling the trigger, but I have a couple months until I will be steadily riding again so I have time to look around. 

*Anyone have any saddle maker / brand recommendations? Online classifieds or stores to check out? I have been on ebay (which I am leery of) and Tacktrader.com *

Ideal price range: $500-$800

I would stretch to maybe: $900-$1,200 for something that is real quality.

Maybe: $1,500 if I found the saddle of my dreams. 

*Thanks All! *


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Definitely check out Corriente saddles. Lots of bang for the buck.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Also you might look at some posts and pic by bsms, he has a great new wade saddle.

It is made by, from, another HF member, SouthernTrails.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a Robert Chavez custom wade saddle (no bucking rolls) which was the first saddle I ever bought. I LOVE it, but had to get another saddle for showing reined cowhorse in. But I still ride in it (mostly trail riding) and it is mucho comfy! 

As with all saddles, price usually equates to quality. I've not see any new saddles (wade's included) that are worth buying new at $500-800. Even used, a good wade would more than likely be in your upper mid-range price of $1200+. A pretty good OLD one you could probabl find for $800+. But IMO (which may not be worth much ) your top price of $1500 should be the starting price.

Brighton Saddlery carries good used wades. You can see at the link they are pricey, used!

Cool Horse has a NICE almost new looking 15" Craig Cameron Wade (no bucking rolls) for $2299.

Flat Creek has a nice 16" used wade (no bucking rolls) for $1195.

Ranch Wold As lists used wades, but the ones I saw on there are $2400+.

But check out JC Martin; he's got some decent looking wades for $1050+. Might be worth a call.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Corrientes are well worth the price they ask for them. Before I got my Corriente I tried out a new Sulpher, OK Billy Cook. So I've had hands on both saddles. I can honestly say that the Corriente is as nice as the new Billy Cooks.

Now, if you want truly top of the line, Corriente may not be for you. I'm sure you can find little flaws in them. Mine has some ugly, scarred leather on the stirrup leathers where it doesn't show unless you take them apart for oiling. So I'm sure most any of them might have small flaws like that. 

BUT, I don't think you can find a better saddle in the $800 price range. Especially brand new. I have pretty much concluded anything in that price range brand new is junk EXCEPT for Corriente. So I would put them on par with the newer Sulpher, OK Billy Cooks. (I didn't keep the Billy Cook because it didn't fit my horse at the time). 

If I had more money to spend, then I would go with a custom saddle from someone like Southern Trails on this forum. I've been admiring his saddles for a long time!

I think I paid $760 for my Wade Corriente with bucking rolls. They are also the best quality bucking rolls of the three sets I have accumulated over the years. 

This is mine just after I got it. Sorry for all the odd angles, but I was taking photos to ask people how it fit. But these are also the best photos that show the quality of the saddle up close.

So in conclusion, if you can afford it, I would go with someone like SouthernTrails. I truly believe it would be perfect. But if you need to stick in the lower-end (and sadly, $500-$800 is lower end) then I don't think anything compares with Corriente in that price range.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^You've sold me  What a lovely saddle on a beautiful model! ;D


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

If money is no object I would look into Kent Frecker, *Robert Chavez or Ben Swanke saddles. All very high quality & craftsmanship. *

*With that said there are lots of good custom saddle makers that will make whatever you want on whatever tree you want. *

*If you are interested in used saddles check out www.Ranchworldads.com*


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres my older Circle Y . If I was looking to purchase on a budget I'd look at Corriente or a Rocking R saddle.
Sorry about the mess I was in middle of a move .


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy Moly!! Some great replies, thank you sooo much!!

I know my price range isn't the greatest! I guess I could afford something more expensive, I just cringe though when I have a saddle that's comfortable and fits the horses reasonably well. I AM spending a lot of time in the saddle though, and my riding has improved to where I am riding some greener horses that have a bit more pep to them, and I really like the added security that the high cantle and bucking rolls give. Not to mention all the country I'm going through, just a more comfortable ride. 

Thanks for the pictures you guys! I will be looking into all this info. and resources tonight! 

Rawhide, your saddle is EXACTLY what I'm looking for! Plus buck rolls!  I would pay more for that, do you mind me asking what you paid? Wanna sell it? Haha just kidding --but not! 

I guess my price range got thrown off a bit because my friend got his JC Martin wade saddle for $500 on Ebay barely used. Just a freak thing I suppose! It's held up great for him --and he does more riding than I do! 

Another thing, I know these saddles just tend to be heavier because there is more to them then your average run-of-the-mill cheap trail saddle. BUT what have you guys found as far as the weight of these wades? Do they vary a lot? Does weight directly correlate with quality?

I can saddle a horse with them, but they can get heavy with saddle bags and a duster. One of my friends has a Billy Cook wade and holy smokes that saddle is SOLID. My friend's JC Martin is more manageable for me, a little lighter. I am just a short person, so I'd like to keep it as light as possible. If that's impossible, welp --guess I'll just get more creative!! And more muscles...  

Again, thanks for all the used classifieds, and the leads to getting some custom saddles! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the RW77 wade saddle by JC Martin. (Third saddle down on the webpage)

It is roughout leather though? I've seen it, but don't have any experience riding in it or caring for it? Is there any difference between it and normal "smooth" leather? Pros?? Cons???


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Shananigan said:


> Holy Moly!! Some great replies, thank you sooo much!!
> Rawhide, your saddle is EXACTLY what I'm looking for! Plus buck rolls!  I would pay more for that, do you mind me asking what you paid? Wanna sell it? Haha just kidding --but not!
> 
> I've owned it for years now , I bought it from a barn where everyone rode English. It had been used a time or two and not for long . It was like almost new and someone there that owned it was selling it .
> ...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My next saddle is going to be a Corriente Wade. Love the look and, from what I've heard, can't beat the quality for the price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Whew, you lucked out on that deal Rawhide! Awesome saddle, I wouldn't sell it either! Thanks for sharing with me though. I am liking the JC Martin's and I have looked up SouthernTrails also. I like the fact that they will customize 'em too! Don't know how much extra that is on top of the actual saddle price? Guess I have some inquiring to do. 

Anyone have any opinions of the roughout leather? Doing a little research, thinking I probably wouldn't care for it as much as the traditional "smooth" leather.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

You may want to take a look at McCall saddles as well. They make a lady's wade tree that is a tad lighter and built more for a woman's build. I really don't know if it makes a difference. They have a lot of wade tree choices. 

Home - McCall Saddle

I have a circle y wade tree that I love. It's a lot like rawhides saddle with a tad more tooling. 
I own a rocking r roper saddle that is pretty good quality as well. They are now making a wAde tree as well.

Rough out leather will give you more grip than smooth leather.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

The J.C. Martin saddles are imports from Pakistan or India, or at least used to be. I tried two of them back in 2006-2007 before I gave up. They were sold by bullrider99 on ebay. Very heavy, very wide/flared at the front. But the seats just weren't shaped right. Their seats had sharp edges, flat like a board. Weird, and very uncomfortable. Maybe they've learned something since then?

Corriente would be good.

I sat on a Rocking R Wade in a tack store about 5-6 years ago. The seat was very broad, like a barrel. It caught me in the seat bones. That's a "may seat, wide, round, little or no riser. As someone said, look at the McCall Lady Wade for comparison. The "Lady" versions are lighter in weight, narrower in the seat, more like a barrel saddle: Scooped out and build up a bit, to make it a better fit for women's rounder thighs. That wide seat problem is a good one to watch out for when looking at genuine ranch saddles. I have one on an Association tree that has a wider seat than I'd prefer, but the price was right. lol


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's one of the J.C. Martin. That seat looks darned broad and "squarish" to me. There was *no way* that I could sit in those two JCM saddles that I tried and shipped back.










I had an Association-type tree Circle Y, same vintage as the one posted above. Nicely sloped/shaped seat, for comparison: (but tree was SQHB)










This is the Association that's a bit wider than that Circle Y and wider than I'd prefer but is okay after i get used to it. Again, no "square" edges."


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

This is an example of just plain "wide like a barrel," like that older Rocking R that I sat on. But the new Rocking Rs at horsesaddleshop.com look much narrower.







Wade Saddle at J. Stead Saddle Company 903-217-8974 Greenville Texas - Wade Saddles At J. Stead Saddle Co.

Actually, I think many of the newer Wades and other saddles are being made with a narrower ground seat. Some of the custom saddlemakers said men were choosing the "lady" versions now because they found them more comfortable. Maybe people are starting to demand close contact from their western saddles?


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahh, you guys are making a good point about the Lady Wade and the box like seat with edges. I kind of forgot that aspect of my friend's saddle, it's been awhile since I rode in it --but it did have edges and that wasn't too comfy. Sitting on a barrell doesn't sound to inviting either, especially since I have short legs. They probably would just stick straight out! Hah 

I like the idea of the lady wade! McCall doesn't list prices on their site --I like the build your own saddle feature though! I think I am going to customize a saddle for the heck of it and see what they get back to me with. 

Thanks for the comparison pictures!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I think you would need to find a dealer in your area to get a price for one of McCalls saddles.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Shananigan said:


> Anyone have any opinions of the roughout leather?


My wade is rough out. I like it ... and I hate it. I love the look and how it rides. But you cannot clean it like you do smooth leather. You cannot get it wet (it will flatten the finish), so you just have to use a stiff brush, canned air, a vacuum. I showed in it for years before I got my cowhorse saddle (it's actually a ranch cutter). Trying to clean it before shows was a PITA. So while it does not require the care that smooth leather does, when you clean it it's a bear if your as anal as I am about "clean". :lol:

Speaking of my ranch cutter, it is custom made by Todd Jey. He also makes a Lady Wade. Might check him out too; he's not ultra cheap, but is fair and makes a nice saddle. Love my ranch cutter!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's another lady's wade. He's in great falls Montana where my in laws are from. I've actually handled his work and it is first class. IMHO. However tgey are NOT cheap. I would love to have a saddle made by him. 
Grizzly Saddlery - Great Falls, Montana (406) 761-5948


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

kewpalace said:


> My wade is rough out. I like it ... and I hate it. I love the look and how it rides. But you cannot clean it like you do smooth leather. You cannot get it wet (it will flatten the finish), so you just have to use a stiff brush, canned air, a vacuum. I showed in it for years before I got my cowhorse saddle (it's actually a ranch cutter). Trying to clean it before shows was a PITA. So while it does not require the care that smooth leather does, when you clean it it's a bear if your as anal as I am about "clean". :lol:
> 
> Speaking of my ranch cutter, it is custom made by Todd Jey. He also makes a Lady Wade. Might check him out too; he's not ultra cheap, but is fair and makes a nice saddle. Love my ranch cutter!


Oh boy, if it get's funky when wet and is such a ****** to keep clean, probably not the saddle for me! Hah --I get caught in the rain quite a bit, saddle ends up in the dirt sometimes, I get muddy and plop down in it. Thanks for the heads up! I need something average maintenance, something I can wipe off and oil up relatively quickly. I can get meticulous cleaning a saddle and sounds like something like that would drive me insane trying to keep half-way decent! 

Then I also remember a ride I was taking with the neighbor's girl last spring. I had to switch horses with their daughter cause her's was acting up. Then while I'm dealing with that one, she rides the horse I was riding into a puddle turned mud hole and whaddya know? The horse decided to roll! Ruining the hours I had spent the previous day, literally with a toothbrush, going through and cleaning every nook and cranny of it. It was so trashed I took it to a saddle guy (because it needed new strings anyways) and asked him to please go through and clean it too! 

Anyways, sorry for the side jaunt there! I am really liking these lady wades the more I am researching them. I am loving all of these links and references too! Thanks so much! I have found a couple used ones on Ranchworldads.com but they are all SOLD.:-( Looks like I need to keep a sharp eye out for a deal because there were a couple of them I would have snapped up (In the $1,000-$1,500 range) that I would have snapped up! Any wades posted at that price though are pretty much gone as soon as they're posted.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Guys! 

I found a Saddle on Ebay up for auction right now that I really like the looks of. What do you think of the saddle? Says "Porter Shop" brand, but not the old Porter Saddle Shop. I can't really seem to find much on those saddles. What do you think? 

15" Porter Saddle Shop Wade Saddle -USED

Also, I'm wondering if 15" would be a good size for me? I am currently riding in a 15", but I'm wondering if the bucking rolls will make it more like a 14 1/2"? Here are some pictures of me riding in my saddle this summer. I fit decent in it, it's comfortable! I wouldn't want it smaller though. Thanks!! 

(Not the most flattering pictures, but at least someone might be able to get an idea and let me know what they think.)


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I'd avoid that ebay saddle. The Pakistan imports is what it looks like to me. The low price is suspicious. The Pakistan / India saddles that bullrider99 was selling (that I returned) were very affordably priced. I think you'd be better to keep looking or go with a Corriente saddle which should not cost much more. $65 shipping and maybe even higher than that to return it if you don't like it makes the ebay saddle not worth the risk, imo.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Tack Collector said:


> I think I'd avoid that ebay saddle. The Pakistan imports is what it looks like to me. The low price is suspicious. The Pakistan / India saddles that bullrider99 was selling (that I returned) were very affordably priced. I think you'd be better to keep looking or go with a Corriente saddle which should not cost much more. $65 shipping and maybe even higher than that to return it if you don't like it makes the ebay saddle not worth the risk, imo.


Pakistan / India imports? I wasn't aware of this, it said made in Phoenix Arizona. Which means it's true right? Because you should believe EVERYTHING on the internet / ebay. 

This is quite unfortunate, because I just won it in the auction :shock:. I mean my current saddle isn't any special brand and works fine.. -sigh- Well they do have a 14 day return policy. Is there any way to prove that it's a knock-off and not what the seller "advertised". I mean if it works, I'm not snobby about brands. My current saddle isn't any brand, and I am really just trail riding -no roping. Still though, if I am going to spend the money on this type of saddle, I don't want it to be total junk. 

Thanks

Thank you!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

A quick search on Google found some not-so-good news:

Porter Western Saddles Roping Saddles Reviews @ Horse Tack Review

Make sure you give your saddle a thorough going over when it come ...


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I noticed when I first looked at the pics that the steer's nose is a smilie face, but did not notice the spelling. Just checked and it is spelled Porter.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh that is a terrible review, but anndankev points out it is spelt with an "e" vs. "o" --maybe they realized their mistake and fixed it. Shoot we'll just have to wait and see! I will post as soon as I get it, which should be a week! Uhh it will be a long wait! Thanks for helping me look into this everyone.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

I think you should have just cancelled the deal on that saddle. With ebay so biased in favor of buyers, the seller would probably let you out. The only feedback a seller can post for a buyer is positive, so there are almost no repurcussions for even the nonpaying bidders until they rack up something like 4 non-paying complaints.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Tack Collector said:


> I think you should have just cancelled the deal on that saddle. With ebay so biased in favor of buyers, the seller would probably let you out. The only feedback a seller can post for a buyer is positive, so there are almost no repurcussions for even the nonpaying bidders until they rack up something like 4 non-paying complaints.


Oh what? I had no idea! I don't use ebay very much.. obviously. Now I'm really kicking myself, thanks there Tack Collector. haha To late now, already on it's way! 

Agh --coulda, shoulda, woulda.. I'm not going to get too worked up. Just something I have to deal with now. It's a learning experience, and will only make me a better buyer in the future. I am usually a very informed buyer, I don't know what got into me on this purchase! 

I am trying to find a happy medium right now. Last time I was in the market for a saddle I (literally) went through 25-30 saddles trying them until I found the one I have now (over a span of months). I got a little TOO obsessive finding the saddle I have now, so I was just trying to be a little more relaxed about this saddle. 

Yeeeah, so I went from one extreme to the other! lol Time to find a happy medium! :shock:


----------

